# Wood Fired Cooking



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm amazed when I walk into a bookstore, check out the cookbook section, and see shelves full of books on barbecuing, grilling, and live fire

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

